# Can you Get Away Without Meshing Zoozone Cages If Used for Dwarf Hamsters?



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it nessasary to mesh the top of Zoozone tank style cages if you're only going to be keeping a single dwarf hamster in there? as they cant reach the top,provided you dont have very tall toys in there.
I agree that syrian hamsters would need the zoozone meshing- but i'm only ever going to keep a winter white and a roborovki dwarf hamster each in a zoozone,so surely I wouldnt have to bother meshing the top of the cage for a dwarf hammie would i-as I couldnt be bothered faffing around trying to fit mesh to the top of the cage,as i havent got anyone who could help me to do meshing,and i'm no good at any kind of DIY.

If they still made the Duna Multy i'd go for those cages as they had narrow bars at the top but i think these must be discontinued now as ECF and other pet suppliers dont have this cage now.

Maybe i should just go for a Alexander from zooplus or a savic mickey 2 xl from ECF but wouldnt a roborovski and a winter white dwarf feel too exposed living in a barred cage & wouldnt too big a cage cause them to hide away or would they become more active in a bigger cage?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I would mesh them so you had the option of taller toys so you can get the most out of the space in the cage.


----------

